# Deadlift Vid



## OutWhey (Apr 7, 2011)

I am usually a more of a high rep guy but here is a couple shot vids, nothing impressive

405 for a couple





YouTube Video











500





YouTube Video


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

What's your height/weight? 500 is pretty heavy in my book. Looked pretty good form wise too. Take the vid from the side next time so I can nit pick at your form lol.


----------



## newkid (Apr 7, 2011)

bro very nice lifts, can i just ask why you deadlift with a visor on? lol


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> What's your height/weight? 500 is pretty heavy in my book. Looked pretty good form wise too. Take the vid from the side next time so I can nit pick at your form lol.


 Don't think I need to post a vid from the side. There is not much too "nit pick" about any of my forums. I will admit that I need to push with my hips a bit more before locking my lower body out.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 7, 2011)

newkid said:


> bro very nice lifts, can i just ask why you deadlift with a visor on? lol


 
Would it have been any different if he had taken it off first???

Nice freakin lift man, that is pretty damn strong...Reps brotha


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 7, 2011)

newkid said:


> bro very nice lifts, can i just ask why you deadlift with a visor on? lol


 Because no one else does


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 7, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Would it have been any different if he had taken it off first???
> 
> Nice freakin lift man, that is pretty damn strong...Reps brotha


 Thanks MIB.

Everyone has the one shirt, shorts or etc that they always like to wear. In this case, it is my visor.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 7, 2011)

It suits you homeslice! Seriously though, form and everything looked spot on to me...I believe I could probably learn a thing or two from you brother. Keep liftin hard! You on cycle??


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 7, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> It suits you homeslice! Seriously though, form and everything looked spot on to me...I believe I could probably learn a thing or two from you brother. Keep liftin hard! You on cycle??


 I am a NTBM user. Diet and the correct supplementation is the key


----------



## newkid (Apr 7, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Thanks MIB.
> 
> Everyone has the one shirt, shorts or etc that they always like to wear. In this case, it is my visor.


 
haha i'll give you that then.. ive been wanting to wear the high shorts like arnold but my quads arent there yet..

btw i saw u in the body transform comp, good luck, i may try to make my way over there!


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 7, 2011)

Right on brotha.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 7, 2011)

Outwhey, I demand more vidoes of you beasting in the gym!!


----------



## Hell (Apr 7, 2011)

Damn impressive to me!


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 7, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Outwhey, I demand more vidoes of you beasting in the gym!!


 Got a couple squat vids that I will psot ina  sep thread


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 7, 2011)

Fuck yeah do that shit...I just got home from working legs and hit a PR on squats so that would great to see.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 7, 2011)

By the way, I saw where someone asked how much you weigh and how tall you are. I am curious as well...I promise I don't have a mancrush.....yet


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 7, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> By the way, I saw where someone asked how much you weigh and how tall you are. I am curious as well...I promise I don't have a mancrush.....yet


 5'7", 183 lb


----------



## lincoln (Apr 7, 2011)

Good strong lifts. Surprised you wear sneakers like that to lift in though, looks like you had those on in your squat vids too


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 7, 2011)

Very modest when speaking of yourself. I thought it was very impressive. I weigh ten more pounds than you and I can't come near 500. Nice work.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 7, 2011)

Good work.  Strong lifts.


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 7, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Very modest when speaking of yourself. I thought it was very impressive. I weigh ten more pounds than you and I can't come near 500. Nice work.


 There is always room for improvement no matter who you are. you know?


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 7, 2011)

Definitely true..However, I know a few people that need to be reminded of that.


----------



## saff (Apr 9, 2011)

excellent form. i too am just a little shorter than you and weigh a little less and am no where near lifting that sort of weight. very impressed!


----------



## Pitbull44 (Apr 19, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> I am a NTBM user. Diet and the correct supplementation is the key



First off, that is some awesome pulling! Second how would you compare N2KTS to Hemo-Rage UC? Thanks


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

I came in here ready to be a sarcastic dickhead, but the day I don't give props where props are due is the day I take it in the ass from a horsecock.

You sir, are stronger than me. But who are you trying to bullshit, that second vid is 495.


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice and Strong. Keep up the good work !


----------



## premo (Apr 23, 2011)

why do people wear vests to lift?





newkid said:


> bro very nice lifts, can i just ask why you deadlift with a visor on? lol


----------



## tommyel (May 28, 2011)

Very nice lift. I was able to achieve 500 not too long ago. I don't use straps tho I never really liked using extra stuff.

My friend got a real shitty video I wish had wasn't so lazy and stood up to record.

http://youtu.be/Ywi3PSYOP5A

How do you get the video to show in the actual post?


----------



## buddhaluv (May 28, 2011)

nice bro, how much do you weigh


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2011)

good lift.


----------



## tommyel (May 28, 2011)

I weigh 200. I took about 4-5 years off of lifting. I stopped ever since high school because I got shoulder surgery for a torn rotator cuff and I was scared ever since. I finally got the courage and someone to motivate me to start up again.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (May 28, 2011)

Looks damn good, and your form looks good as well!


----------



## OutWhey (May 29, 2011)

SurfsideRyan said:


> Looks damn good, and your form looks good as well!


 Thanks Ryan. Form is the most critical part of the lift. However, a lot of people look beyond the form and focus on just moving the weight.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 29, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Thanks Ryan. Form is the most critical part of the lift. However, a lot of people look beyond the form and focus on just moving the weight.


 
spot on! Then if shit really does happen they're hobbling around for weeks - months watching videos on propper form.

Nice work by the way.


----------



## Tamaon (May 29, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> I am usually a more of a high rep guy but here is a couple shot vids, nothing impressive
> 
> 405 for a couple
> 
> ...



Nice work!


----------



## GMO (May 29, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Don't think I need to post a vid from the side. There is not much too "nit pick" about any of my forums. I will admit that I need to push with my hips a bit more before locking my lower body out.




Strong lifts brother.

Your form looked good to me...


----------



## OutWhey (May 29, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> nice bro, how much do you weigh


 About 178 or so


----------



## Tomn (Jun 19, 2011)

nice lifts, pretty impressive i should say..


----------

